

Embrace Push, give your apps longer shelf life - Parseco
http://www.parseco.com/embrace-push/

======
mschuster91
I absolutely hate push-ads and instantly remove any app using these. This is
even worse than email spam because you can't filter it, and it plays in
exactly the same ringtone as any other notification. So, because I (as a
freelance web hoster) have to instantly react to any email coming in (might be
from a customer with a server problem, at all), I am disrupted from what I'm
doing by ADVERTISING. Makes me want to kill the one responsible for the
interruption in the most violent way I can imagine.

So, here goes a big f __k you to push ads! I can live with banner ads, startup
ad screens or in-app purchases (yay for Real Racing 3!), but anything more
intrusive than this SUCKS.

~~~
beznogim
"a strategy which goes beyond typical invasive ads"

Well, at least they are honest about it.

~~~
Parseco
Well, calling a spade a spade... Our point is, that when you opt to receive
certain content (like say, goals or runs being scored in sports) you're more
likely to value a brand for providing this info than one simply spamming you
with adds. It's up to the company sending you push to send you only push you
want to receive, otherwise it's just spam which might make you a former
customer. We only supply the tech, companies/individuals decide what to do
with it.

~~~
mschuster91
But most companies won't bother with differencing, that's the problem.

